
NHS in England hit by 'cyber-attack' with ransomware demanding $300 in Bitcoin - mbgaxyz
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-39899646
======
porker
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14324129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14324129)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've moved the comments there.

